# How do I get a resort added to the resort list?



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2015)

How do I get a resort added to the resort list?
I wanted to place a rental ad for Sea Side Resort in Myrtle Beach.  It is a mixed use (full time owners and timeshare owners) resort.  The timeshare portion is managed by Trading Places.  It is listed in II's directory under the code SSZ.

https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=SSZ&parentResortCode=SSZ#.VWc20s9ViHs


----------



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2015)

posting it here is fine, ive added it for you =)

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Seaside+Resort&ID=15125


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2015)

Thank you.:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2015)

you are most welcome!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 28, 2015)

Not a question about the BBS.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ ...


----------

